# info on carbon 3xm frame



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

need info feedback on the $3k carbon merkyx


----------



## Greenmtn (Dec 12, 2005)

I've had a 3XM for a year now. Build quality and ride are top notch. Real smooth, stable at speed. I like the compact sizing allowing me more stand over space. Coupled with a Chorus group and Eurus wheels real nice all around ride.


----------



## ciclisto (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks, I am considering this frame set


----------

